# My favorite bird



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

The Stellar Jay taken on my back deck.




  








Stellar Jay




__
Pugetsound


__
Dec 16, 2015


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Great photo.

My favorite birds are:

common nighthawks because of their flight is so interesting to watch. Also love that they're most active on middle of summer evenings. 

Brown creeper - they're so interesting to watch feed and they're so tiny 

Magnificent frigate bird - huge and prehistoric looking


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

very cool looking Jay, are they fairly common out there? this is one of my favorites on my back deck.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Great photo.
> 
> My favorite birds are:
> 
> ...


I love the brown creeper. For a couple of years at our previous house, we had them nesting very regularly in two different spots in between some bad side shingles and our garden tools. The wife would let us move the garden tools until the babies left.

FishMich, they are common but not quite an everyday common.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

FishMichv2 said:


> very cool looking Jay, are they fairly common out there? this is one of my favorites on my back deck.


We have a pretty cool flicker I will try getting a picture of--but wouldn't be surprised if ya'll have the same one.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Pugetsound said:


> We have a pretty cool flicker I will try getting a picture of--but wouldn't be surprised if ya'll have the same one.


Like this one?.....



















We just have regular blue jays...










How about red-bellied woodpeckers?.....


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Like this one?.....
> 
> View attachment 199577
> 
> ...


Close but not quite. Different feather coloration location on the head.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

FishMichv2 said:


> very cool looking Jay, are they fairly common out there? this is one of my favorites on my back deck.



Pileated Woodpeckers are probably me newest favorite bird. We see a lot of them at our cabin, and I see a LOT more than I did growing up. I think the Emerald Ash Borers might have something to do with that. Nice shot of a young-un.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice pics all!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

was just up in Paradise trapping and got a pic of this guy, picture does not do him justice


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I still have to go with the bald eagle, they just project such an image of strength and dignity.

Something to be said also about those friendly little chick a dees. Always a pleasure when they visit my tree stand.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

D&D said:


> was just up in Paradise trapping and got a pic of this guy, picture does not do him justice
> View attachment 199633


I think that is a female there; males have a lot less dark spots. (my daughter's favorite bird as well!)


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hard to not pick these majestic birds.


----------

